# 3-legged Hedgie



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

So we brought home our two rescues last night, and they are just dolls! They are both males and are so sweet and friendly. I was surprised at how much they liked being held. They didn't take more than a minute to warm up to us.

We cleaned out their current cage (they were being housed together), and set up a new one. The wheels are too small so we're taking the one we bought back and buying two to replace them both. We gave them new bedding, some fresh water (their water bowl was pretty dirty), and some food. They ate and drank no problem. Both absolutely love their wheels more than anything.

But one of the hedgies has three legs. He had his right back leg bitten off by his previous owner's dog. It's a nub now. He moves around just fine, you wouldn't even notice if you didn't look. However, his nub is being rubbed raw. It's scabbed up and I'm worried about it. I am going to soak it tonight, to see if I can clean it up a bit. I will make an appt with the vet soon too. I was wondering about putting Neosporin on it but am afraid he might lick it off.

His bedding helps, but his wheel doesn't. I was thinking about sewing some cloth and glueing it to the inside of the wheel to make a soft area for him to run out. That way it wouldn't be as harsh as rubbing his nub on the plastic all night long. Does anyone have any ideas on how to help this little guy get some exercise? He doesn't even notice he's disabled. I wouldn't even call him disabled because he really has no problem getting around. I just don't want him to continuously rub it raw, leaving an open wound that's probably painful and likely to get infected.

Sorry that was so long. Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Neosporin isn't safe for hedgies, but regular strength polysporin is.

Most hedgies poop on their wheels, so fabric might not be the way to go. Craft foam might work...those thin, soft sheets...but someone with more experience than me might have a better suggestion.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

My understanding is that 3-legged hedgies do just as well as their 4-legged buddies when it comes to wheel time. 

If you decide to line his wheel; then, yes, go with craft foam. I've used it with Satin's wheel. It stands up to poop and pee for a handful of nightly jaunts (wipe with damp sponge) and is inexpensive enough that you can replace it once it's begun to absorb the pee and not let it go. Use masking or scotch tape to stick it to the wheel - use a line of tape to cover the seam where the ends of the craft foam meet so little guy can't get a toe or foot stuck in the crack and hurt himself. I'd advise against glue... you'll want to be able to remove the craft foam.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Judi said:


> Neosporin isn't safe for hedgies, but regular strength polysporin is.


Both neosporin or polysporin are fine, just so long as they're regular strength. Avoid the "pain relief" and "extra-strength" versions.


----------



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks to you both. I'll use some craft foam to line it. Should I not be worried about his nub scabbing then? I'm not sure how long he's been without his leg, but they are only 6 months old. Maybe the skin just hasn't toughened up yet?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SarahG has a hog with three legs named Stubbs and she does just fine  .


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd probably go ahead and take him to the vet because he is a new rescue and does come with a fairly recent injury. Might be a good time to establish a relationship with the vet for him and his buddy. 

Poor little guy must be terrified of dogs.

Is he bleeding at this point?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

My Stub does fantastic with three legs. She runs like crazy on her wheel and climbs all over everything! She lost her leg very early (less than a week old), so I don't really have any advice as to what to do with a recent injury. I do take extra care to keep the area where her leg is missing clean. Think poopy boots but in skin folds...gross! Rest assured, he'll be totally fine as soon as it's healed up.


----------



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's not bleeding, but it is very red. It's hard to get a good look at it because he hates being held that way, though last night he was very cooperative. So far he hasn't met any dogs, and the cat is afraid of them so all is well.

I will take him to the vet. I'm not so worried about it being painful anymore, because he's been on his wheel all night long both nights! He just loves it. He loves to play on my bed too, he goes around the perimeter (with me keeping a hand out in case he slips) and then burrows into my pillows and under my blankets. Both of them love it. They are such sweeties!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad they are doing well! What did you name them? And of course, we would love to see pictures!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

maligator said:


> It's not bleeding, but it is very red. It's hard to get a good look at it because he hates being held that way, though last night he was very cooperative.


Very red makes me think taking him to the vet sooner than later is a good idea to get a trained eye on his little leg.

Love the burrowing hedgies. It's so cute when they do that. Watch out for "presents" under your pillow


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Watch out for "presents" under your pillow


  :shock: :lol:


----------



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

I will get pictures of them soon! I have a few on my phone but they aren't very good.

The three legged boy is named Guy. The other doesn't have a name yet! We're still in the thinking process. Guy's came to us pretty easily. He was sniffing around, and made this face that honestly reminded me of Guy Fieri (and I hadn't even made the connection before). So Guy just fit.

We have a vet appointment for Saturday. I'll keep you guys updated. I'm actually going to school to be a vet tech, so I'm interested in learning as much as I can about keeping these guys healthy and treating them too. Other than that my expertise is mainly in dogs and cats.

Another quick question - what do you guys use to transport your hedgies to the vet? I don't want to bring the whole cage if I don't have to.

Thanks!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

maligator said:


> I will get pictures of them soon! I have a few on my phone but they aren't very good.
> 
> The three legged boy is named Guy. The other doesn't have a name yet! We're still in the thinking process. Guy's came to us pretty easily. He was sniffing around, and made this face that honestly reminded me of Guy Fieri (and I hadn't even made the connection before). So Guy just fit.
> 
> ...


I use a little hard sided cat carrier, which is what most people will recommend.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How cute - you have a 'tri' Guy! :roll: :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

maligator said:


> Another quick question - what do you guys use to transport your hedgies to the vet? I don't want to bring the whole cage if I don't have to.


I have hard-sized cat carriers for my hedgies. I chose the ones that were as small as I could get them and still fit their snugglesafe disks in the bottoms. One of them has a nifty little tab on the top through which I can loop the seat belt. Had I known those were out there when I bought my first carrier, they'd both have that tab. Ah well... live and learn, I guess.


----------



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! For an update... We got back from the vet a little while ago. It is infected and he will be getting Clavamox for a while now. I also got some antiseptic to wash it with every day. Other than that I'll keep doing what I'm doing. I clean both their wheels and bowls every day. Pick up the poops and change the bedding often. Hopefully he'll heal up nicely.

Thanks again. By the way, the other's name is now Tom. That was by popular requests by our friends. Guy and Tom


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A new home for Guy and Tom - how wonderful!


----------



## maligator (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Shetland! I really hope they're enjoying it as much as we are enjoying them!


----------

